# Puppy Deposits



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

i think puppy deposits are fine. actually ideal. the breeder knows how many puppies are spoken for. rather than just creating a litter, and posting advertisements to find random homes. with deposits, a relationship is somewhat created before the puppy is 8 weeks, you will know the breeder/buyer better with a pre established relationship


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

k so that made no sense to me, now that i read it.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

foreveramber said:


> k so that made no sense to me, now that i read it.


You mean the poll ? I ment should they be refundable.. I was a little distracted by talking on the phone when I was setting it up.. I can't do two things at onece..lol Sorry


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

DanielleH said:


> You mean the poll ? I ment should they be refundable.. I was a little distracted by talking on the phone when I was setting it up.. I can't do two things at onece..lol Sorry


 
no no no, what i posted made no sense to me, because i realized i answered the wrong question....ignore what i said. yes they should be refundable.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

foreveramber said:


> no no no, what i posted made no sense to me, because i realized i answered the wrong question....ignore what i said. yes they should be refundable.


lol.. I think they should be refundable too..


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

It depends upon the situation. 

If the breeder doesn't have a pup available for you, the deposit should be refunded.

If the buyer has committed to buying a puppy, but chooses to back out at the last minute, the breeder may have some grounds to keep the deposit. For example, you put down a deposit on a pup the day the litter is born, kept in contact with the breeder during the 8 weeks the litter grows, and then the day you're supposed to pick up your pup, you decide you don't want the pup. In such a case, the breeder may choose to keep your deposit because you backed out of your committment to them.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't give them back because I don't take them until my puppies are 2 weeks old. That way I know exactly what I have for pups and homes. Those that I don't have a pup for I would say you can wait for the next litter or I can refer you to someone else. If the home gave the deposit at 2 weeks old and then at 7 weeks said they had changed there minds. If it was something drastic with the family I would give it back. So yes, I think is depends on the situation.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> It depends upon the situation.
> 
> If the breeder doesn't have a pup available for you, the deposit should be refunded.
> 
> If the buyer has committed to buying a puppy, but chooses to back out at the last minute, the breeder may have some grounds to keep the deposit. For example, you put down a deposit on a pup the day the litter is born, kept in contact with the breeder during the 8 weeks the litter grows, and then the day you're supposed to pick up your pup, you decide you don't want the pup. In such a case, the breeder may choose to keep your deposit because you backed out of your committment to them.


I agree with the above, I did just change my policy and refund 1/2 if the buyer changes his/her mind after the litter birth/ prior to going home date at 7-8 wks, I feel my time is worth something, and I shall have to start from scratch to begin the process for another adoptive home, so 1/2 of the deposit covers that...just the way I shall do things in future.


----------



## HoldensMom (Dec 3, 2007)

just curious, what would you do in this situation:

a pup of yours is sold to a good home, and at the new owner's vet check the little guy is found to have a significant heart murmur (rated at a 4). a second opinion from a different vet (the vet who actually took care of the litter initially) confirms the diagnosis and an ultrasound is performed at request of both vets and breeder. an ultrasound is done and it shows that the pup's heart is enlarged due to a genetic defect, and the specialist predicts the pup won't live past a year.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

While it has nothing to do with the topic of the thread , I would refund the purchase price or replace the pup if the owner so chooses, in accordance with the warranty.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Swampcollie said:


> While it has nothing to do with the topic of the thread , I would refund the purchase price or replace the pup if the owner so chooses, in accordance with the warranty.


Agreed-and without requiring the return of the puppy. IMO, warranties which require the return of the puppy are worthless. The breeder knows that the puppy owner is most likely not going to return the puppy,so he or she will not have to honor their warranty.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

It seems to me that you should offer to take the pup, even if your warranty does not require it. I think it is unfair to put a new owner in a situation where they "have" to keep the pup.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

My warranty states that I will take the dog back at any time, under any circumstances, so the choice is up to the owner, but I don't require the return of the puppy in order for the warranty to be in effect. I tell people that if the dog is 11 years old, sick, and they can't handle it-bring him back. At the point, I would not refund them any monies though ;-)


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I personally don't think a deposit should be placed until the pups are "on the ground." There can be a waiting list until then.

As far as refunding it - it depends upon the timing I guess - it takes work for the breeder to properly screen and interview the potential puppy parents and that should be taken into consideration. If someone backs out, that means the breeder has to do his/her job twice so I feel they are justified to keep at least $100.00 for their work and time. If it is last minute, -0- refund should be given.


----------



## Ivrygld (Oct 22, 2005)

*My 2 cents*

In regards to the puppy with a significant health problem, the owner should be given the option to keep or bring the puppy back. Many owners bond with their puppies and do not want to bring them back. I agree that a guarantee that insists upon the return of the puppy to be valid is worthless. They should be then offered a replacement puppy at the appropriate time. 

Deposits shouldn't be refundable except in extreme situation. Picture this scenario...a breeder has all the puppies spoken for and the week they are to go home the prospective owner changes their mind. This puppy now has to have an approved home screened. The purpose of the deposits is so the breeder will know the puppies have approved homes. 
The decision to refund a deposit is the discretion of the breeder if the situation warrants a refund. There are always exceptions that should apply.


----------



## HoldensMom (Dec 3, 2007)

sorry for hijacking the thread, guys... 

sometimes certian topics just get me all upset about what happened to me with a lab puppy a few years back. in my situation, however, the breeder said that giving the little guy back would be what's best for the pup. He promised me a refund or a replacement puppy, and then proceeded to dodge every attempt at communication with me for the next year and a half. so i was left with no puppy and $800 in the hole. i found out later that he'd had the puppy put down the day after i gave him back.

the only good thing that came from it was that i ended up going for a golden retriever instead, and that's how i got holden.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

As regards deposits: I agreed that it would depend on the circumstance. If someone were to back out of a purchase, close to the time that the puppies are to go home, for example, I would refund only once I had another buyer, even though I state that deposits are non-refundable. I've never had to do this, but am now thinking that I would refund a portion. I generally have enough great homes waiting that it wouldn't be an issue finding one, so I think that it would have to be looked at on a case by case basis. I've heard breeders talk about how they had a deposit on a puppy, and the buyer called to ask for it back because they "found another puppy that we could get right now." Well, okey dokey. Not too sure I'd want that family, if they were willing to get a dog from someone that they had not developed a trusting relationship with and a breeder willing to sell to someone THEY hadn't gotten to know. Kwikernu would love this, but yes, I think that they should be a foundation of trust and open communication between buyer and breeder - I am responsible for those puppies for their lifetime. My buyers know that they can call me when the puppy is 16 weeks old or 16 years old, and I will do whatever I can to help them, including taking that dog back at anytime. 

As for the health issue question: I would refund the purchase price, split the initial vet bill with the buyer, and allow them to decide whether they want to keep the dog or return it. They will also know that I will remain actively involved and be available to discuss with them their choices and support their decisions.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

HoldensMom said:


> just curious, what would you do in this situation:
> 
> a pup of yours is sold to a good home, and at the new owner's vet check the little guy is found to have a significant heart murmur (rated at a 4). a second opinion from a different vet (the vet who actually took care of the litter initially) confirms the diagnosis and an ultrasound is performed at request of both vets and breeder. an ultrasound is done and it shows that the pup's heart is enlarged due to a genetic defect, and the specialist predicts the pup won't live past a year.


I would refund full purchase price/or offer a replacement pup and cover vet evaluations ...that is an extenuating circumstance, and heartbreak is involved for all involved...breeder and new owner.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I had to put no to this one just flat out. With what I have been through the last year with puppy buyers I might not ever give a deposit back again. LOL Really though if someone comes to me ahead of time and has a hardship or change of mine yes but don;t let me contact you my pupies are here and you not respond until you get the courage to ask for your money back. Now that ain;t right. LOL


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

Am I the only one who thought this poll was about poop when they saw it? I was really getting a kick out of the idea of them being refundable.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

foreveramber said:


> i think puppy deposits are fine. actually ideal. the breeder knows how many puppies are spoken for. rather than just creating a litter, and posting advertisements to find random homes. with deposits, a relationship is somewhat created before the puppy is 8 weeks, you will know the breeder/buyer better with a pre established relationship


I was surprised when my breeder told me the number of people who back out even though they have paid a deposit! She does give them back their deposit & is pleased that they made the decision that they can't handle a puppy now as opposed to later.


----------

